# cam centering



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

When I put my new cam in it went in to far and was up against the rear freeze plug. I had to pull it out like an 1/8'
What is it that centers the cam in the motor?
:willy:willy:willy:
thanks


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

So quick to panic lol.
I read that once the cam key and timing gear are torqued down, that pulls the cam forward where its supposed to be.
Hope thats right.
thanks


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

starting my own sticky here lol
I put the cam gear and eccentric and bolt on and all seems well.
BUT, the outter piece of the cam eccentric spins freely.
What's that about?
Also, er...............should I be putting in the crank and piston BEFORE I put in the cam?
thanks again........


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The spinning of the cam eccentric is where the fuel pump rides. It doesn't matter if you do pistons or cam first.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

When the engine is running the cam pushes forward. Makes sure to squirt the eccentric fuel pump drive with oil before putting on the timing cover. 

For me I always put the cam in last. It really has to stay clean, no dirt or grime and you can get that while slamming the pistons in.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It spins freely so it acts like a bearing. If it didn't the fuel pump eccentric would wear the arm off the fuel pump. Remain calm, you are doing fine!:cheers


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

pontiacs have a cam retainer plate behind the timing gear. dont forget it.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Do you mean the thrust plate?
I know about that thank you
:cheers


----------

